

Wufoo (YC W06) integrates Notifo (YC W10) for form notifications - jazzychad
http://wufoo.com/2010/11/02/notifo-integration/

======
jazzychad
Wufoo also made great partner and integration pages for us:

\- <http://wufoo.com/partners/notifo/>

\- <http://wufoo.com/docs/integrations/notifo/>

------
AttentionStepFn
For lack of a better word, this YC "synergy" is a HUGE competitive advantage
for YC startups. Rock on.

~~~
FreeRadical
And a disadvantage to non yc start-ups

~~~
jackowayed
Startups aren't a zero-sum game. If you're in direct competition with a YC
startup, the synergy _might_ hurt you (though everyone says not to worry about
competitors anyway). But if you're not going after the exact same segments of
the same market as a YC startup, their success isn't hurting you one bit.

~~~
FreeRadical
By definition, if start-up x has an advantage over y, y is disadvantaged
relative to x. With all due respect, I don't mean to argue over minor things
or 'knock' yc. But surely this is a statement of fact. If not, please prove
otherwise.

~~~
RickHull
> By definition, if start-up x has an advantage over y, y is disadvantaged
> relative to x

Yes, it is a tautology. Why state it? To what end?

My guess is that GP is a reaction to the implication that you are begrudging
YC companies their success...

------
dennisgorelik
I'm skeptical about efficiency of Notifo: 1) news.ycombinator.com is
integrated with Notifo 2) Audience of news.ycombinator.com is very computer
savvy. 3) It looks like only few HN users are getting notifications about
replies to them on HN. 4) Wufoo users are less computer savvy. That means that
very few Wufoo users would use Notifo.

I think until Notifo makes it possible to flawlessly setup notifications
straight from thrid-party site (such as Wufoo), the adoption of Notifo would
be quite low.

~~~
Splines
Efficiency is an odd word choice, but I do agree with your usability
criticisms.

What I love about Notifo is that it exposes a web service that lets me push
arbitrary messages to my iPhone (e.g., I have an autorun batch file that lets
me know when my son is on his computer, just to make sure he isn't getting up
at 6AM just to play games). Getting that working wasn't difficult, but
definitely non-trivial. Stepping back a bit, looking at notifo.com and the
different services that work with it (pushly, HN, etc.), getting all the
pieces to talk to each other is definitely a bit head-scratchy if you're non-
technical.

I think this is a place where large companies have the benefit of scale such
that a small service like Notifo can become a part of a broader online
portfolio like Windows Live or Google. Otherwise, the mental burden in
installing Notifo, registering a Notifo username, and figuring out where to
enter that in on another service seems too high for casual users.

I suppose that Notifo's long term plan is to be acquired, but the downside is
that I doubt agreements like what they have with Wufoo and HN would survive
the transition.

~~~
unfoldedorigami
Why would their agreements with current web apps not survive the transition?

~~~
Splines
Just a speculation. Look at drop.io as a recent example. Large enterprises
tend not to allow their service to be used as "loose" tools. Instead, they
would rather keep the tool as something that plays well with their own
services.

I could be wrong, but I have a hard time seeing something like Notifo survive
in the state it's in under the banner of a company like Microsoft or Google.

------
kirpekar
This is going to be very useful to me...

